# Ncb



## Ent (Sep 30, 2002)

hi
i want to know if its possible to buy 2 different car with the same insurance company, but with 2 different cover and full NCB?

ie.
carA - with full NCB
carB- with full NCB
but in the same insurance company? and 2 different cover?

and it is possible to add a name driver under one of them?

i know its a weird question but i really need information on it ASAP, and i know u lot are top class people so im sure u can help me out just that little!

thx

Ent


----------



## InsBro (Jul 29, 2002)

It depends on the second car and the additional driver.

You can Insure a car then get a maximum introductory no-claims on the second car but it does depend on the group of the car and the age of all drivers.

Jeremy


----------

